

Meet Qwikster: Netflix Spins Off Discs-By-Mail from Streaming Video - boh
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/09/netflix-quickster-separate/

======
ShawnJG
On the surface this seems like a good idea, but i imagine separating two
halves do not make a whole. I can't imagine the logistics of breaking apart a
system that was tightly integrated for db inventory and shipping control,
customer mgmt and billing etc would be better for them. businees wise it seems
they are essentially doubling their cost of operation

